# Sage Barista Express - water out of the steam wand = twice now?



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've had this happen again. The odd thing is that the pump runs continuously rather than pulsing so for some reason it thinks it's delivering hot water. I suspect that the heating is running at steam temperature.

Anyone have any idea what causes it to do this? It will carry on running hot water through the wand for ages - I tried for well over a min and the pump carried on running flat out.Switched steam on an off etc.Tried water. which was ok, pump still running flat out on steam - and various other desperate ideas.

Feeling a bit cheesed off I ran a shot then tried steam again. More water came out than usual but the pump was pulsing as it should. And lo then came steam.

John

-


----------

